# Disney to Encrypt, Track Oscar DVDs



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From BetaNews:

*Disney to Encrypt, Track Oscar DVDs*


> Oscar time isn't only a boon for the movie industry as hot Academy Award candidates pack the cinemas - it's also beneficial to pirates looking for DVD-quality copies of new flicks. But this year, Disney is looking to change all that.
> 
> In the past, Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences members who vote on the Oscars received VHS tapes of nominees, which posed little risk of piracy. Now, however, movies are distributed on DVDs that can be digitally copied onto computers and uploaded to the Internet in mere hours.


FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------

